# HP Nx6125, AMD PowerNow Technology and a resolution question



## vlatko (Feb 17, 2006)

hello!

i have the following HP laptop:
Notebook HP NX6125 (PY421EA), AMD Sempron 3100+,TFT 15", 512 MB, DVD+RW dual, HDD 60 GB, wireless, bluetooth, Windows XP Home

though the processor should work on 1.8ghz it only works on 789mHz. when i change the option in bios, and disable amd power now technology, the processor works at 1.8ghz as it should. could anyone explain that option to me, what it does, how it works and should i have it enabled or disabled.

and another quick question. my optimum resolution is 1024x768. is there anyway i can up it a little bit? this doesn't suit me much. when i try to increase the desktop becomes to "big" for the screen and i can't view the whole desktopon the screen, moving the mouse moves the desktop as well. is there a way this can be fixed, anyway i can have a bigger resolution? 

thanks!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Laptops use speed stepping CPU's the speed will only go to maximum when the load requires it (and the heat can be dissipated).

Remember that the ability to dissipate the heat from the 3100+ chip cannot be dissipated as it can in a desktop (for which that chip was designed). There are physical limitations, thats how they are managed. This is why the Centrino type chipsets are better, lower clock speed, high on-die cache and low heat. Designed for a laptop in other words.

If you don't want the laptop to shut down on over temperature, leave the option enabled.

As for the LCD, as with every LCD a pixel is a piece of hardware. Different to CRT's.
So no, having the resolution set higher gets a bit confusing for the display, it cannot use 0.8 of a pixel to represent a pixel, it's either on or off. So its forced to scroll.


----------

